# Hunt



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Would there be anyone willing out there around the dakota's willing to meet to let kid (14) and my uncle coyote hunt some land were really getting into it by sitting and calling decided it would be fun if went on a road trip and got soem big dogs rather then the ones around in kansas.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

PM me. I will always help a young hunter out. Have about 420 acres you can roam around on and maybe more. Plenty of sloughs, tree rows, and a gravel pit that the coyotes move around on quite regularly.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

were exsaclty at do ulive at live2hunt and by the way thanks for supporting me really aprreciate it


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I am in north central North Dakota. I may have some land for you in western Kansas, but not sure if that area holds many yotes.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

mkay thanks for the invite ill get back to ya id we end up going


----------



## rd51 (Jan 13, 2007)

Might want check a different state, from what I read on this site, they don't like non-residents in North Dakota


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Not true. We just don't like cry babies like rd51.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

either that or thers so people up there ant as freindly as i thought and dont care what the future holds to passing down next generation.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Younghunter I live in NW North Dakota if you want to come up and hunt coyotes let me know I own a few thousand acres and my neighbors will also be more than willing to let you hunt.


----------



## rd51 (Jan 13, 2007)

Not a crybaby; I'm from North Dakota, but also know that the small town business owners love that dirty out-of-state money and they need it to survive. I'm open minded and don't mind seeing out-of-state license plates; they spend money and don't look at price tags.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

wow rd... just wow :roll:


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

rd51 said:


> \. I'm open minded and don't mind seeing out-of-state license plates; they spend money and don't look at price tags.


Looks like I need to move. All non-residents are filthy rich!


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

younghunter said:


> either that or thers so people up there ant as freindly as i thought and dont care what the future holds to passing down next generation.


Younghunter, I wouldn't worry about the nonresident issue at all, especailly if you are hunting coyotes. You wouldn't even need permission in advance before coming up. The land owners are more than happy to let coyote hunters on their land. When it comes to hunting coyotes you'll have a hard time finding a land owner that doesn't let you hunt. Very seldom will you be turned down by a landowner when it comes to coyote hunting. Come up and find out for yourself that we are as freindly as you thought. All the negativity is hawgwash.


----------



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm from WI. For fun I enjoy burning money, burying money, and shredding money cause I'm filthy rich.
RD
:withstupid:


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

And again its back to this. Hey any of you ND want to hunt Yotes in MN have at it, we have a problem and it needs fixing.


----------

